# 68 GTO Convertible Rear Speaker Mounting



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

Does anyone have know where I can locate convertible rear speaker mounting details - pictures, diagrams and/or mounting instructions.

Does the rear speaker mount in a housing like the 67? Is the speaker grill the same as the 68 that mounts on the package tray?

Any and all information appreciated.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have know where I can locate convertible rear speaker mounting details - pictures, diagrams and/or mounting instructions.
> 
> ...


Convertibles don't have a package tray. Suggest a Bluetooth speaker.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. My reference to the package tray in a hardtop was related to the speaker grill not location. Is the speaker grill the same for a convertible? The biggest question is how does the speaker mount in a 68/69 convertible?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Really a good question and I do have a fairly good answer for you. I checked the service manual for all 5 years (68-72) and it refers to the Fisher Body manual for Convertible/Wagon rear speakers. But, I couldn't find any speakers in the body manuals for verts. 
But, what I have read in the PY forum (showthread.php) is that the 68-69 generally follows the 67 application. In other words, a speaker mounted on the rear seat support. Fisher body wiring diagrams do support that showing the rear speaker wires on the seat support. Good luck.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Thank you for researching. Checking behind the top well it appears that the rear speaker mounts directly to the back seat frame without a housing like what was used for the 67's. The special convertible speaker fasteners can be purchased from most Pontiac parts sources. From what I've learned the speaker grill seems to be the same one used for a hardtop. There is also a speaker ground wire that is required and can also be purchased from your favorite parts provider. Once I get everything and install it I will post pictures. Appreciate the help.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Gto tigr

this picture is from a 71 a body, may be the same for the 68??
the grille lines up with the speakers when the top is up on the well liner as previously mentioned, not a lot of sound when the top is down 
hope this helps


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Thank you for the pictures.

My metal framing in the trunk where the speaker mounts is the same. I believe the only difference is the grill shape and the fasteners, but the well mounting concept is the same.

I’m afraid you’re right, the sound when the top is down will be poor. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

O52 said:


> Really a good question and I do have a fairly good answer for you. I checked the service manual for all 5 years (68-72) and it refers to the Fisher Body manual for Convertible/Wagon rear speakers. But, I couldn't find any speakers in the body manuals for verts.
> But, what I have read in the PY forum (showthread.php) is that the 68-69 generally follows the 67 application. In other words, a speaker mounted on the rear seat support. Fisher body wiring diagrams do support that showing the rear speaker wires on the seat support. Good luck.


I had wondered about the factory speaker location and the PY forum has excellent detail. But I don't have a concours restoration and inherited a rear speaker setup from previous owners. They located 51/4" speakers in the rear quarter armrests. The grilles are above the rear seat cushion and are hard to see with the top up. Match them with 5 1/4" in the front kick panels, a good audio unit, and I have great sound with the top lowered even OK on the highway . The factory radio sits in the dash and the new unit is hidden.
I mention it since it works well, but I think I'd prefer the Bluetooth for the rear.if I were to design the whole system from scratch.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Enclosed are a few pictures representing how I installed the rear speaker in my 68 GTO convertible. My objective was to install it as the factory would have. I believe that the speaker, speaker wire, mounting fasteners and speaker grill are OEM correct. Everything fit and aligned well, that said, I've still not been able to locate any factory data/ documentation confirming the actual installation. Note, the speaker picture with the mounting fastener does not include the required nut with star washer that comes with the set of four when ordered.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m picking apart a. 68 vert that a bus is parting out. Is this what factory speakers look like?

Obviously the mesh is not orig. 

View attachment 151873


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

etennett said:


> I’m picking apart a. 68 vert that a bus is parting out. Is this what factory speakers look like?
> 
> Obviously the mesh is not orig.
> 
> ...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

NO. 

They didn't have a second cone, 10 ohm.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> NO.
> 
> They didn't have a second cone, 10 ohm.


Ed…”no” as in this is an after market speaker? So what’s on the other side could be original then? Any idea what orig cone looks like?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No, its not the correct speaker. 
All factory speakers were 10 ohm so a check of the magnet is a quick, but not foolproof, way to determine originality. 

Here is a photo of a factory Chevelle speaker which is almost identical to a Pontiac and would fit and work correctly.









1969 Chevelle Camaro OEM rear speaker reconed. Part# 7311001. Low profile. | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">1969 Chevelle Camaro OEM rear speaker recon ed. Part number 7311001. This is a low profile speaker 10 ohm one year only for auto's indicated.</p>



www.ebay.com





There are aftermarket speakers available but most are 4 ohm which will damage your factory radio. If you are using an aftermarket radio, then the 4-8 ohm speaker will be fine


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> No, its not the correct speaker.
> All factory speakers were 10 ohm so a check of the magnet is a quick, but not foolproof, way to determine originality.
> 
> Here is a photo of a factory Chevelle speaker which is almost identical to a Pontiac and would fit and work correctly.
> ...


Last question. Is the one speaker installed driver side or passenger side?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Passenger side.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

O52 said:


> Passenger side.


Thanks


----------



## stuinnh_9505 (Oct 29, 2021)

When I owned my first 68 hard top, it came with am-fm with speakers in rear deck. Convertibles came with AM because of no rear speakers, no A/C, and no shoulder belts. I tried to mount woofer there, but couldn't hear through rear seat.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Convertibles did receive stereo or rear speaker options. As noted above, the speaker mounted on the back of the rear seat brace but weren't all that effective.
Although convertible shoulder belts were not required by law until 1970, they were available. The mounting attachment used the convertible top hardware IIRC.


----------

